# Another Freebie!!!!



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I just posted a free e-project on my pattern site at ArtDesignsStudio.com for a Summer 2013 Fretwork Butterfly Quilt Art Project pdf file download.

The e-project is about applique quilting but it does have a large sized fretwork butterfly pattern with it that I thought you might enjoy.

And if you know any quilters, please share the link with them.

Thanks everyone!

Lora S Irish


----------

